# For anyone entitled to free prescriptions.



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

A new agency, the NHS Business Services Authority, took over responsibility for checking people's eligibility for free prescriptions last September and many people have begun to receive fines because their medical exemption cards are out of date.

Many people have happily ticked the medical exemption box on the back of their prescription for years and, like me, have never even been asked to show their card, or may have never had a card because their exemption predated cards. These people have begun to get £100 fines dropping through their letter boxes.

It might seen a bit unfair that there has been no warning and there will be no reminders, but this is what's happening, so this post is just a reminder to everyone who has an exemption for a long term medical condition to fish out the card and check the expiry date.

Here's an article about it http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31537381

Lesley


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Were ok,


we live in wales, :wink2::wink2:
Misty


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We are also ok,

We live in Scotland 


Jim.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

.
.
I'm OK because I'm 68. :smile2:

You are eligible for free prescriptions if you:-
- are aged 60 or over
- are aged under 16
- are aged 16 to 18 and in full-time education
- have a medical exemption certificate because your condition is on the list, you or your partner are on Income Support, or you can qualify via other benefits or tax credits.

As most of us are over 60 .................. We can breathe easy. :wink2:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up,just checked mine and it expires in September.If you have a lifetime condition then surely it's logical to have a lifetime exemption card.It looks like the government in their determination to reduce prescription fraud are fining people with a chronic and permanent illness.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> As most of us are over 60 .................. We can breathe easy. :wink2:


Being a young pup, i've still got about 18 months before I get freebies. :wink:

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody good idea, it'll catch the freeloaders and take a bit of the strain off the NHS, £100 isn't enough, it should be the full cost of the meds at the time unless they can prove hardship now.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bloody good idea, it'll catch the freeloaders and take a bit of the strain off the NHS, £100 isn't enough, it should be the full cost of the meds at the time unless they can prove hardship now.


That'll be alright then Kev,I can buy a months supply of metformin in Spain for less than 2 euros without a prescription.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem with that Steve.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it does seem a bit unfair that people who were under the impression that they were entitled to free prescriptions are penalised even if they were never informed that the rules changed. 


It all seems too damned complicated; is it really cost-effective to do all that policing of the system rather than everybody who gets medical exemption having a card to show the pharmacy? My Viv had exemption because she had a cancer condition, she didn't have anything to show them and nobody checked anything, you just ticked the box. If the onus was on the pharmacy to check the entitlement there might not be so much abuse of the system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bognormike said:


> it does seem a bit unfair that people who were under the impression that they were entitled to free prescriptions are penalised even if they were never informed that the rules changed.
> 
> It all seems too damned complicated; is it really cost-effective to do all that policing of the system rather than everybody who gets medical exemption having a card to show the pharmacy? My Viv had exemption because she had a cancer condition, she didn't have anything to show them and nobody checked anything, you just ticked the box. If the onus was on the pharmacy to check the entitlement there might not be so much abuse of the system.


I don't see it as being unfair Mike, there is an expiry date on all those cards, and I seem to recall it was about one year after you got it, so anyone using it after they'd returned to work (unless they needed the meds to be at work) were taking the mickey out of the system, not sure which rules were changed though, basically the card was given if you were off sick, I got one after being off fer 4 days once, but it lasted for ages, you also get them if you claim unemployment etc, they should have asked for them back and withheld the last weeks money until they got them.

Yes it will be complicated, but it'll be mostly a matter of checking computer records, £100 a pop though (assuming they can actually get the money in) you of course had valid reasons for having a card, and I'd not admonish anyone for using them legitimately, the problem is a lot didn't and the pharmacies don't seem to have been asking to see the card, I just produced mine, don't forget that it also covered dental treatment too, to be honest I got some stuff done when I was briefly unemployed that I couldn't have afforded when working, but they demanded to see the card before I could even make an appointment.

People have been dishonest and some restitution is called for in my opinion.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Most of the people I'e heard from about this are Type 1 diabetics - so long term illness. They've had free inuslin etc since whenever and were just unaware of a change to the system, so being hit with a fine does seem a bit unfair to me. If they'd had letters to inform them or their diabetic nurse had mentioned it then yes, the responsibility would be on them to check, but mostly they just didn't know.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Rather than hound people who require medication to stay alive they should move the age at which people get free prescriptions inline with the retirement age. 

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Why do you think this compliance checking has been privatised?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Before I was exempt on age basis I always had an exemption card which I was asked by the chemist to show on several occasions when collecting prescriptions.

Strikes me that the chemist should always check exemption status before issuing any drugs?
It's not as if they haven't got the time to do it, what about the 20 minutes you always have to wait around while they make up a prescription for paracetemol?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
My exemption card, no longer needed as I have crossed the 60 threshold, was issued as I have diabetes. It has a five year life and the documentation it came with states about penalty charges. Penalty charges are also mentioned on the prescription "counterfoils". Iam not aware of any changes to the system other than perhaps enforcing the penalties.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think they're going after people with lifelong exemption as they tick a different box anyway, Liz gets Thyroid meds, and doesn't not tick the exemption card box, I'm over 60 and also don't tick that box.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Thyroid and diabetes do mean lifelong exemption from prescription charges BUT one still needs a valid exemption card UNTIL you reach age 60. 

I agree, £100 is not enough of a fine but I guess most people will be let off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

phoenix said:


> Thyroid and diabetes do mean lifelong exemption from prescription charges BUT one still needs a valid exemption card UNTIL you reach age 60.
> 
> I agree, £100 is not enough of a fine but I guess most people will be let off.


Apologies I stand corrected, Liz does have one.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Why all the fuss in England ????
How can Wales and Scotland afford to give free ones and we can't ???

Oh, perhaps its because they wait longer for an ambulance or have to wait much longer in A+E than we do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Because they set the laws up so they didn't have to pay, I think it's a good idea of having free prescriptions UK wide, but the money does have to come from somewhere and increased NI contributions is inevitable in the long run.


----------

